

Divshot 1.0: Visual Front-End Development for Bootstrap and Beyond - mbleigh
http://blog.divshot.com/post/55791825061/divshot-1-0-visual-front-end-development-for-bootstrap

======
benmccann
80,000 beta testers?! Wow, great work guys!

------
codegeek
I dig the concept. I would surely give it a try since I am playing around with
foundation framework.

One thing though, the video on the landing page is really too fast to actually
see anything. Is it just me ?

~~~
joshmn
Playback speed seems to be defaulted to something other than 1x; check out the
bottom-right of the video for the > (versus the >>)

------
rpedela
Here are the steps I did.

1\. Signed up for an account.

2\. Created a project called "test" using default settings.

3\. Created a blank file called "index.html".

4\. Your icon keeps flashing in the main area, and Firefox seems to be waiting
for something to finish. As far as I can tell, this never ends.

The result being that I cannot actually create the contents of index.html. My
Divshot username is same as my HN username.

------
mkoble11
Love this product and the story!

Another company created out of Startup Weekend, they went on to Launchpad LA
and most recently raised $1.1m in March:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/18/web-app-interface-
builder-d...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/18/web-app-interface-builder-
divshot-raises-1-1-million-seed-round/)

------
corywatilo
The interface looks so nice and clean and crisp. Nice work, guys!

------
iancarroll
I've been with Divshot for at least three months now, and it's by far the best
development tool I've used. Good luck with your 1.0!

------
drone
If you don't mind my asking, what are the competitive advantages of Divshot
over, say, JetStrap?

~~~
mbleigh
I would say some of the biggest differences are our multi-framework
architecture and our focus on being a viable full-fledged development
platform.

Divshot supports Bootstrap, Foundation, and Ratchet (at present) and our new
project structure works just like a folder on your hard drive. Because Divshot
allows you to edit the entire HTML document you can actually build entire
applications in it using a third party service like Firebase or Parse.

There are lots of smaller differences, but our focus on being a full
development platform as opposed to a mockup/prototyping tool is probably one
of the biggest.

~~~
drone
Thank you, as an occasional user of Jetstrap, I was wondering what the
benefits might be. I'll have to take a deeper look now.

------
brettcvz
Absolutely fantastic product, well done guys

------
piratebroadcast
I could use this for Rails projects, yes?

~~~
mbleigh
Divshot works great as a prototyping tool for Rails projects (and if you're
using something like Angular for templating, you can do much much more with
it).

We built [http://revision.io/](http://revision.io/) for the Rails Rumble last
year (2nd place, woo!) and used Divshot to prototype all of the interfaces.
It's a huge time-saver, but I'm a bit biased :)

